# The Rant



## whatwhat (2/6/12)

Bought a new kegerator.. Delvered no problem, happy. turn on 3 days later with full kegs, happy. next day carbonate brews, happy. return from work next day (7 days after delivery) keen for a brew only to find a loud beep frothy warm beer and a broken kegerator. Not so happy!!


----------



## Bribie G (2/6/12)

Supplier? Brand?


----------



## whatwhat (2/6/12)

To be supplied pending delivery of faultily part. 

im not a union man but any tips on being an electrician?


----------



## NickB (2/6/12)

Do you know what the exact problem is? 

A 'broken kegorator' doesn't give people much to go on.

Any details may help... Some of us may or may not be electricians, qualified or not-yet-qualified.....


----------



## Brewman_ (3/6/12)

A rant it is. no info for anyone to help you?


----------



## Wimmig (3/6/12)

If it's new (is it?) it would be covered under warranty. These things happen, DOA occurs. Is it being covered under such?

I'm confused to as if you need help or not?


----------



## Batz (3/6/12)

Buggered after 7 days, return it for a new one.


----------



## Murcluf (3/6/12)

Wimmig said:


> If it's new (is it?) it would be covered under warranty. These things happen, DOA occurs. Is it being covered under such?
> 
> I'm confused to as if you need help or not?


Probably got it from China off of Ebay, Returns at Purchaser's Cost or something like that. That could be why we are getting no details, Like you said before if purchased locally it would be considered DOA and exchanged for another one.


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/12)

I've bought two kegerators from CraftBrewer in Brisbane and both have been little gems. 

Old saying (from John Ruskin about 150 years ago, true then as now ) "The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten"

However if it's one of these 

you may be able to get it fixed locally, Ross at CB may be able to steer you in right direction.

Edit: in fact I believe that the wholesalers who supply Ross are in Brisbane and can do mods etc, so maybe could do a repair job as well.


----------



## whatwhat (3/6/12)

Thanks for the thoughts on my rant. The unit was bought from an Australian supplier and at this stage they are being really helpful and posting the faulty part with out question. Definitely can't fault the company on service at present. Frustrating however to not even get one pour before a fault. 

Good points on the DOA does happen from time to time. Guess i am glad that i bought a local product.


----------



## Bribie G (3/6/12)

Ruskin would be proud of you, my son :icon_cheers: 
Hope it's sorted without too much hassle.


----------



## whatwhat (7/6/12)

Hi all I'm happy to report that my childish rant was completely unfounded. The level of support that i received from the suppling company was great. 

cheers to all

G


----------



## Murcluf (7/6/12)

whatwhat said:


> Hi all I'm happy to report that my childish rant was completely unfounded. The level of support that i received from the suppling company was great.
> 
> cheers to all
> 
> G


That's great news, perhaps you might want to praise the supplier on here so we all know whereto get great service from?


----------



## samhaldane (7/6/12)

The same thing happened to me with a KegKing kegerator that I won. I came home one day to a high pitched beeping sound coming from the (now warm) fridge.

I contacted KegKing and they sent me a replacement part (the button panel on the front that controls the temperature) straight away and I had it a couple of days later. It was easy to install the replacement and has been working great ever since!


----------



## rehab (7/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> That's great news, perhaps you might want to praise the supplier on here so we all know whereto get great service from?




I second this. I am still quite new on this site in the scheme of things but it is quite a rare beast to see suppliers getting their props for coming to the party. (Not saying it doesnt happen but I feel like I read more negative stuff than positive) ... Just my 2c from this side of the ditch.... 2 Aussie C at that as those are worth close to 1 million of our poor performing NZD.


----------



## pbrosnan (7/6/12)

Murcluf said:


> Probably got it from China off of Ebay, Returns at Purchaser's Cost or something like that. That could be why we are getting no details, Like you said before if purchased locally it would be considered DOA and exchanged for another one.


Yes curse those pesky Chinamen and their crappy stainless and even worse hops and faulty fridges and their propping up of our economy .. oh hang on ...


----------

